# Was bedeutet das!!!???



## Tucan (24. Okt 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin ein recht erfahrener Java-Programmierer.

Ich würde gerne TOR umschreiben (habe dazu auch einen Thread im Forum Jobsuche verfasst).

Ich möchte unter anderem die .onion-Domain nicht mehr unterstützten und habe jetzt ein Problem:
Zwar verstehe ich C einigermaßen, kann hiermit aber beim besten Willen nichts anfangen!!!

Den Quelltext gibts im Anhang, hier ein Auszug:


```
/* Copyright (c) 2001 Matej Pfajfar.
 * Copyright (c) 2001-2004, Roger Dingledine.
 * Copyright (c) 2004-2006, Roger Dingledine, Nick Mathewson.
 * Copyright (c) 2007-2013, The Tor Project, Inc. */
/* See LICENSE for licensing information */

/**
 * \file onion.c
 * \brief Functions to queue create cells, wrap the various onionskin types,
 * and parse and create the CREATE cell and its allies.
 **/

#include "or.h"
#include "circuitlist.h"
#include "config.h"
#include "cpuworker.h"
#include "networkstatus.h"
#include "onion.h"
#include "onion_fast.h"
#include "onion_ntor.h"
#include "onion_tap.h"
#include "relay.h"
#include "rephist.h"
#include "router.h"
#include "tor_queue.h"

/** Type for a linked list of circuits that are waiting for a free CPU worker
 * to process a waiting onion handshake. */
typedef struct onion_queue_t {
  TOR_TAILQ_ENTRY(onion_queue_t) next;
  or_circuit_t *circ;
  uint16_t handshake_type;
  create_cell_t *onionskin;
  time_t when_added;
} onion_queue_t;

/** 5 seconds on the onion queue til we just send back a destroy */
#define ONIONQUEUE_WAIT_CUTOFF 5

/** Array of queues of circuits waiting for CPU workers. An element is NULL
 * if that queue is empty.*/
TOR_TAILQ_HEAD(onion_queue_head_t, onion_queue_t)
              ol_list[MAX_ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE+1] = {
  TOR_TAILQ_HEAD_INITIALIZER(ol_list[0]), /* tap */
  TOR_TAILQ_HEAD_INITIALIZER(ol_list[1]), /* fast */
  TOR_TAILQ_HEAD_INITIALIZER(ol_list[2]), /* ntor */
};

/** Number of entries of each type currently in each element of ol_list[]. */
static int ol_entries[MAX_ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE+1];

static int num_ntors_per_tap(void);
static void onion_queue_entry_remove(onion_queue_t *victim);

/* XXXX024 Check lengths vs MAX_ONIONSKIN_{CHALLENGE,REPLY}_LEN.
 *
 * (By which I think I meant, "make sure that no
 * X_ONIONSKIN_CHALLENGE/REPLY_LEN is greater than
 * MAX_ONIONSKIN_CHALLENGE/REPLY_LEN."  Also, make sure that we can pass
 * over-large values via EXTEND2/EXTENDED2, for future-compatibility.*/

/** Return true iff we have room to queue another oninoskin of type
 * <b>type</b>. */
static int
have_room_for_onionskin(uint16_t type)
{
  const or_options_t *options = get_options();
  int num_cpus;
  uint64_t tap_usec, ntor_usec;
  uint64_t ntor_during_tap_usec, tap_during_ntor_usec;

  /* If we've got fewer than 50 entries, we always have room for one more. */
  if (ol_entries[type] < 50)
    return 1;
  num_cpus = get_num_cpus(options);
  /* Compute how many microseconds we'd expect to need to clear all
   * onionskins in various combinations of the queues. */

  /* How long would it take to process all the TAP cells in the queue? */
  tap_usec  = estimated_usec_for_onionskins(
                                    ol_entries[ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_TAP],
                                    ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_TAP) / num_cpus;

  /* How long would it take to process all the NTor cells in the queue? */
  ntor_usec = estimated_usec_for_onionskins(
                                    ol_entries[ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_NTOR],
                                    ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_NTOR) / num_cpus;

  /* How long would it take to process the tap cells that we expect to
   * process while draining the ntor queue? */
  tap_during_ntor_usec  = estimated_usec_for_onionskins(
    MIN(ol_entries[ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_TAP],
        ol_entries[ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_NTOR] / num_ntors_per_tap()),
                                    ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_TAP) / num_cpus;

  /* How long would it take to process the ntor cells that we expect to
   * process while draining the tap queue? */
  ntor_during_tap_usec  = estimated_usec_for_onionskins(
    MIN(ol_entries[ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_NTOR],
        ol_entries[ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_TAP] * num_ntors_per_tap()),
                                    ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_NTOR) / num_cpus;

  /* See whether that exceeds MaxOnionQueueDelay. If so, we can't queue
   * this. */
  if (type == ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_NTOR &&
      (ntor_usec + tap_during_ntor_usec) / 1000 >
       (uint64_t)options->MaxOnionQueueDelay)
    return 0;

  if (type == ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_TAP &&
      (tap_usec + ntor_during_tap_usec) / 1000 >
       (uint64_t)options->MaxOnionQueueDelay)
    return 0;

#ifdef CURVE25519_ENABLED
  /* If we support the ntor handshake, then don't let TAP handshakes use
   * more than 2/3 of the space on the queue. */
  if (type == ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_TAP &&
      tap_usec / 1000 > (uint64_t)options->MaxOnionQueueDelay * 2 / 3)
    return 0;
#else
  (void) type;
#endif

  return 1;
}

/** Add <b>circ</b> to the end of ol_list and return 0, except
 * if ol_list is too long, in which case do nothing and return -1.
 */
int
onion_pending_add(or_circuit_t *circ, create_cell_t *onionskin)
{
  onion_queue_t *tmp;
  time_t now = time(NULL);

  if (onionskin->handshake_type > MAX_ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE) {
    log_warn(LD_BUG, "Handshake %d out of range! Dropping.",
             onionskin->handshake_type);
    return -1;
  }

  tmp = tor_malloc_zero(sizeof(onion_queue_t));
  tmp->circ = circ;
  tmp->handshake_type = onionskin->handshake_type;
  tmp->onionskin = onionskin;
  tmp->when_added = now;

  if (!have_room_for_onionskin(onionskin->handshake_type)) {
#define WARN_TOO_MANY_CIRC_CREATIONS_INTERVAL (60)
    static ratelim_t last_warned =
      RATELIM_INIT(WARN_TOO_MANY_CIRC_CREATIONS_INTERVAL);
    char *m;
    if (onionskin->handshake_type == ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_NTOR &&
        (m = rate_limit_log(&last_warned, approx_time()))) {
      log_warn(LD_GENERAL,
               "Your computer is too slow to handle this many circuit "
               "creation requests! Please consider using the "
               "MaxAdvertisedBandwidth config option or choosing a more "
               "restricted exit policy.%s",m);
      tor_free(m);
    }
    tor_free(tmp);
    return -1;
  }

  ++ol_entries[onionskin->handshake_type];
  log_info(LD_OR, "New create (%s). Queues now ntor=%d and tap=%d.",
    onionskin->handshake_type == ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_NTOR ? "ntor" : "tap",
    ol_entries[ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_NTOR],
    ol_entries[ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_TAP]);

  circ->onionqueue_entry = tmp;
  TOR_TAILQ_INSERT_TAIL(&ol_list[onionskin->handshake_type], tmp, next);

  /* cull elderly requests. */
  while (1) {
    onion_queue_t *head = TOR_TAILQ_FIRST(&ol_list[onionskin->handshake_type]);
    if (now - head->when_added < (time_t)ONIONQUEUE_WAIT_CUTOFF)
      break;

    circ = head->circ;
    circ->onionqueue_entry = NULL;
    onion_queue_entry_remove(head);
    log_info(LD_CIRC,
             "Circuit create request is too old; canceling due to overload.");
    circuit_mark_for_close(TO_CIRCUIT(circ), END_CIRC_REASON_RESOURCELIMIT);
  }
  return 0;
}

/** Return a fairness parameter, to prefer processing NTOR style
 * handshakes but still slowly drain the TAP queue so we don't starve
 * it entirely. */
static int
num_ntors_per_tap(void)
{
#define DEFAULT_NUM_NTORS_PER_TAP 10
#define MIN_NUM_NTORS_PER_TAP 1
#define MAX_NUM_NTORS_PER_TAP 100000

  return networkstatus_get_param(NULL, "NumNTorsPerTAP",
                                 DEFAULT_NUM_NTORS_PER_TAP,
                                 MIN_NUM_NTORS_PER_TAP,
                                 MAX_NUM_NTORS_PER_TAP);
}

/** Choose which onion queue we'll pull from next. If one is empty choose
 * the other; if they both have elements, load balance across them but
 * favoring NTOR. */
static uint16_t
decide_next_handshake_type(void)
{
  /* The number of times we've chosen ntor lately when both were available. */
  static int recently_chosen_ntors = 0;

  if (!ol_entries[ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_NTOR])
    return ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_TAP; /* no ntors? try tap */

  if (!ol_entries[ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_TAP]) {

    /* Nick wants us to prioritize new tap requests when there aren't
     * any in the queue and we've processed k ntor cells since the last
     * tap cell. This strategy is maybe a good idea, since it starves tap
     * less in the case where tap is rare, or maybe a poor idea, since it
     * makes the new tap cell unfairly jump in front of ntor cells that
     * got here first. In any case this edge case will only become relevant
     * once tap is rare. We should reevaluate whether we like this decision
     * once tap gets more rare. */
    if (ol_entries[ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_NTOR] &&
        recently_chosen_ntors <= num_ntors_per_tap())
      ++recently_chosen_ntors;

    return ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_NTOR; /* no taps? try ntor */
  }

  /* They both have something queued. Pick ntor if we haven't done that
   * too much lately. */
  if (++recently_chosen_ntors <= num_ntors_per_tap()) {
    return ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_NTOR;
  }

  /* Else, it's time to let tap have its turn. */
  recently_chosen_ntors = 0;
  return ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_TAP;
}

/** Remove the highest priority item from ol_list[] and return it, or
 * return NULL if the lists are empty.
 */
or_circuit_t *
onion_next_task(create_cell_t **onionskin_out)
{
  or_circuit_t *circ;
  uint16_t handshake_to_choose = decide_next_handshake_type();
  onion_queue_t *head = TOR_TAILQ_FIRST(&ol_list[handshake_to_choose]);

  if (!head)
    return NULL; /* no onions pending, we're done */

  tor_assert(head->circ);
  tor_assert(head->handshake_type <= MAX_ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE);
//  tor_assert(head->circ->p_chan); /* make sure it's still valid */
/* XXX I only commented out the above line to make the unit tests
 * more manageable. That's probably not good long-term. -RD */
  circ = head->circ;
  if (head->onionskin)
    --ol_entries[head->handshake_type];
  log_info(LD_OR, "Processing create (%s). Queues now ntor=%d and tap=%d.",
    head->handshake_type == ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_NTOR ? "ntor" : "tap",
    ol_entries[ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_NTOR],
    ol_entries[ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_TAP]);

  *onionskin_out = head->onionskin;
  head->onionskin = NULL; /* prevent free. */
  circ->onionqueue_entry = NULL;
  onion_queue_entry_remove(head);
  return circ;
}

/** Return the number of <b>handshake_type</b>-style create requests pending.
 */
int
onion_num_pending(uint16_t handshake_type)
{
  return ol_entries[handshake_type];
}

/** Go through ol_list, find the onion_queue_t element which points to
 * circ, remove and free that element. Leave circ itself alone.
 */
void
onion_pending_remove(or_circuit_t *circ)
{
  onion_queue_t *victim;

  if (!circ)
    return;

  victim = circ->onionqueue_entry;
  if (victim)
    onion_queue_entry_remove(victim);
}

/** Remove a queue entry <b>victim</b> from the queue, unlinking it from
 * its circuit and freeing it and any structures it owns.*/
static void
onion_queue_entry_remove(onion_queue_t *victim)
{
  if (victim->handshake_type > MAX_ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE) {
    log_warn(LD_BUG, "Handshake %d out of range! Dropping.",
             victim->handshake_type);
    /* XXX leaks */
    return;
  }

  TOR_TAILQ_REMOVE(&ol_list[victim->handshake_type], victim, next);

  if (victim->circ)
    victim->circ->onionqueue_entry = NULL;

  if (victim->onionskin)
    --ol_entries[victim->handshake_type];

  tor_free(victim->onionskin);
  tor_free(victim);
}

/** Remove all circuits from the pending list.  Called from tor_free_all. */
void
clear_pending_onions(void)
{
  onion_queue_t *victim;
  int i;
  for (i=0; i<=MAX_ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE; i++) {
    while ((victim = TOR_TAILQ_FIRST(&ol_list[i]))) {
      onion_queue_entry_remove(victim);
    }
  }
  memset(ol_entries, 0, sizeof(ol_entries));
}

/* ============================================================ */

/** Fill in a server_onion_keys_t object at <b>keys</b> with all of the keys
 * and other info we might need to do onion handshakes.  (We make a copy of
 * our keys for each cpuworker to avoid race conditions with the main thread,
 * and to avoid locking) */
void
setup_server_onion_keys(server_onion_keys_t *keys)
{
  memset(keys, 0, sizeof(server_onion_keys_t));
  memcpy(keys->my_identity, router_get_my_id_digest(), DIGEST_LEN);
  dup_onion_keys(&keys->onion_key, &keys->last_onion_key);
#ifdef CURVE25519_ENABLED
  keys->curve25519_key_map = construct_ntor_key_map();
  keys->junk_keypair = tor_malloc_zero(sizeof(curve25519_keypair_t));
  curve25519_keypair_generate(keys->junk_keypair, 0);
#endif
}

/** Release all storage held in <b>keys</b>, but do not free <b>keys</b>
 * itself (as it's likely to be stack-allocated.) */
void
release_server_onion_keys(server_onion_keys_t *keys)
{
  if (! keys)
    return;

  crypto_pk_free(keys->onion_key);
  crypto_pk_free(keys->last_onion_key);
#ifdef CURVE25519_ENABLED
  ntor_key_map_free(keys->curve25519_key_map);
  tor_free(keys->junk_keypair);
#endif
  memset(keys, 0, sizeof(server_onion_keys_t));
}

/** Release whatever storage is held in <b>state</b>, depending on its
 * type, and clear its pointer. */
void
onion_handshake_state_release(onion_handshake_state_t *state)
{
  switch (state->tag) {
  case ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_TAP:
    crypto_dh_free(state->u.tap);
    state->u.tap = NULL;
    break;
  case ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_FAST:
    fast_handshake_state_free(state->u.fast);
    state->u.fast = NULL;
    break;
#ifdef CURVE25519_ENABLED
  case ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_NTOR:
    ntor_handshake_state_free(state->u.ntor);
    state->u.ntor = NULL;
    break;
#endif
  default:
    log_warn(LD_BUG, "called with unknown handshake state type %d",
             (int)state->tag);
    tor_fragile_assert();
  }
}

/** Perform the first step of a circuit-creation handshake of type <b>type</b>
 * (one of ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_*): generate the initial "onion skin" in
 * <b>onion_skin_out</b>, and store any state information in <b>state_out</b>.
 * Return -1 on failure, and the length of the onionskin on acceptance.
 */
int
onion_skin_create(int type,
                  const extend_info_t *node,
                  onion_handshake_state_t *state_out,
                  uint8_t *onion_skin_out)
{
  int r = -1;

  switch (type) {
  case ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_TAP:
    if (!node->onion_key)
      return -1;

    if (onion_skin_TAP_create(node->onion_key,
                              &state_out->u.tap,
                              (char*)onion_skin_out) < 0)
      return -1;

    r = TAP_ONIONSKIN_CHALLENGE_LEN;
    break;
  case ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_FAST:
    if (fast_onionskin_create(&state_out->u.fast, onion_skin_out) < 0)
      return -1;

    r = CREATE_FAST_LEN;
    break;
  case ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_NTOR:
#ifdef CURVE25519_ENABLED
    if (tor_mem_is_zero((const char*)node->curve25519_onion_key.public_key,
                        CURVE25519_PUBKEY_LEN))
      return -1;
    if (onion_skin_ntor_create((const uint8_t*)node->identity_digest,
                               &node->curve25519_onion_key,
                               &state_out->u.ntor,
                               onion_skin_out) < 0)
      return -1;

    r = NTOR_ONIONSKIN_LEN;
#else
    return -1;
#endif
    break;
  default:
    log_warn(LD_BUG, "called with unknown handshake state type %d", type);
    tor_fragile_assert();
    r = -1;
  }

  if (r > 0)
    state_out->tag = (uint16_t) type;

  return r;
}

/** Perform the second (server-side) step of a circuit-creation handshake of
 * type <b>type</b>, responding to the client request in <b>onion_skin</b>
 * using the keys in <b>keys</b>.  On success, write our response into
 * <b>reply_out</b>, generate <b>keys_out_len</b> bytes worth of key material
 * in <b>keys_out_len</b>, a hidden service nonce to <b>rend_nonce_out</b>,
 * and return the length of the reply. On failure, return -1.
 */
int
onion_skin_server_handshake(int type,
                      const uint8_t *onion_skin, size_t onionskin_len,
                      const server_onion_keys_t *keys,
                      uint8_t *reply_out,
                      uint8_t *keys_out, size_t keys_out_len,
                      uint8_t *rend_nonce_out)
{
  int r = -1;

  switch (type) {
  case ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_TAP:
    if (onionskin_len != TAP_ONIONSKIN_CHALLENGE_LEN)
      return -1;
    if (onion_skin_TAP_server_handshake((const char*)onion_skin,
                                        keys->onion_key, keys->last_onion_key,
                                        (char*)reply_out,
                                        (char*)keys_out, keys_out_len)<0)
      return -1;
    r = TAP_ONIONSKIN_REPLY_LEN;
    memcpy(rend_nonce_out, reply_out+DH_KEY_LEN, DIGEST_LEN);
    break;
  case ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_FAST:
    if (onionskin_len != CREATE_FAST_LEN)
      return -1;
    if (fast_server_handshake(onion_skin, reply_out, keys_out, keys_out_len)<0)
      return -1;
    r = CREATED_FAST_LEN;
    memcpy(rend_nonce_out, reply_out+DIGEST_LEN, DIGEST_LEN);
    break;
  case ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_NTOR:
#ifdef CURVE25519_ENABLED
    if (onionskin_len < NTOR_ONIONSKIN_LEN)
      return -1;
    {
      size_t keys_tmp_len = keys_out_len + DIGEST_LEN;
      uint8_t *keys_tmp = tor_malloc(keys_out_len + DIGEST_LEN);

      if (onion_skin_ntor_server_handshake(
                                   onion_skin, keys->curve25519_key_map,
                                   keys->junk_keypair,
                                   keys->my_identity,
                                   reply_out, keys_tmp, keys_tmp_len)<0) {
        tor_free(keys_tmp);
        return -1;
      }
      memcpy(keys_out, keys_tmp, keys_out_len);
      memcpy(rend_nonce_out, keys_tmp+keys_out_len, DIGEST_LEN);
      memwipe(keys_tmp, 0, keys_tmp_len);
      tor_free(keys_tmp);
      r = NTOR_REPLY_LEN;
    }
#else
    return -1;
#endif
    break;
  default:
    log_warn(LD_BUG, "called with unknown handshake state type %d", type);
    tor_fragile_assert();
    return -1;
  }

  return r;
}

/** Perform the final (client-side) step of a circuit-creation handshake of
 * type <b>type</b>, using our state in <b>handshake_state</b> and the
 * server's response in <b>reply</b>. On success, generate <b>keys_out_len</b>
 * bytes worth of key material in <b>keys_out_len</b>, set
 * <b>rend_authenticator_out</b> to the "KH" field that can be used to
 * establish introduction points at this hop, and return 0. On failure,
 * return -1. */
int
onion_skin_client_handshake(int type,
                      const onion_handshake_state_t *handshake_state,
                      const uint8_t *reply, size_t reply_len,
                      uint8_t *keys_out, size_t keys_out_len,
                      uint8_t *rend_authenticator_out)
{
  if (handshake_state->tag != type)
    return -1;

  switch (type) {
  case ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_TAP:
    if (reply_len != TAP_ONIONSKIN_REPLY_LEN)
      return -1;
    if (onion_skin_TAP_client_handshake(handshake_state->u.tap,
                                        (const char*)reply,
                                        (char *)keys_out, keys_out_len) < 0)
      return -1;

    memcpy(rend_authenticator_out, reply+DH_KEY_LEN, DIGEST_LEN);

    return 0;
  case ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_FAST:
    if (reply_len != CREATED_FAST_LEN)
      return -1;
    if (fast_client_handshake(handshake_state->u.fast, reply,
                              keys_out, keys_out_len) < 0)
      return -1;

    memcpy(rend_authenticator_out, reply+DIGEST_LEN, DIGEST_LEN);
    return 0;
#ifdef CURVE25519_ENABLED
  case ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_NTOR:
    if (reply_len < NTOR_REPLY_LEN)
      return -1;
    {
      size_t keys_tmp_len = keys_out_len + DIGEST_LEN;
      uint8_t *keys_tmp = tor_malloc(keys_tmp_len);
      if (onion_skin_ntor_client_handshake(handshake_state->u.ntor,
                                           reply,
                                           keys_tmp, keys_tmp_len) < 0) {
        tor_free(keys_tmp);
        return -1;
      }
      memcpy(keys_out, keys_tmp, keys_out_len);
      memcpy(rend_authenticator_out, keys_tmp + keys_out_len, DIGEST_LEN);
      memwipe(keys_tmp, 0, keys_tmp_len);
      tor_free(keys_tmp);
    }
    return 0;
#endif
  default:
    log_warn(LD_BUG, "called with unknown handshake state type %d", type);
    tor_fragile_assert();
    return -1;
  }
}

/** Helper: return 0 if <b>cell</b> appears valid, -1 otherwise. If
 * <b>unknown_ok</b> is true, allow cells with handshake types we don't
 * recognize. */
static int
check_create_cell(const create_cell_t *cell, int unknown_ok)
{
  switch (cell->cell_type) {
  case CELL_CREATE:
    if (cell->handshake_type != ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_TAP &&
        cell->handshake_type != ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_NTOR)
      return -1;
    break;
  case CELL_CREATE_FAST:
    if (cell->handshake_type != ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_FAST)
      return -1;
    break;
  case CELL_CREATE2:
    break;
  default:
    return -1;
  }

  switch (cell->handshake_type) {
  case ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_TAP:
    if (cell->handshake_len != TAP_ONIONSKIN_CHALLENGE_LEN)
      return -1;
    break;
  case ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_FAST:
    if (cell->handshake_len != CREATE_FAST_LEN)
      return -1;
    break;
#ifdef CURVE25519_ENABLED
  case ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_NTOR:
    if (cell->handshake_len != NTOR_ONIONSKIN_LEN)
      return -1;
    break;
#endif
  default:
    if (! unknown_ok)
      return -1;
  }

  return 0;
}

/** Write the various parameters into the create cell. Separate from
 * create_cell_parse() to make unit testing easier.
 */
void
create_cell_init(create_cell_t *cell_out, uint8_t cell_type,
                 uint16_t handshake_type, uint16_t handshake_len,
                 const uint8_t *onionskin)
{
  memset(cell_out, 0, sizeof(*cell_out));

  cell_out->cell_type = cell_type;
  cell_out->handshake_type = handshake_type;
  cell_out->handshake_len = handshake_len;
  memcpy(cell_out->onionskin, onionskin, handshake_len);
}

/** Helper: parse the CREATE2 payload at <b>p</b>, which could be up to
 * <b>p_len</b> bytes long, and use it to fill the fields of
 * <b>cell_out</b>. Return 0 on success and -1 on failure.
 *
 * Note that part of the body of an EXTEND2 cell is a CREATE2 payload, so
 * this function is also used for parsing those.
 */
static int
parse_create2_payload(create_cell_t *cell_out, const uint8_t *p, size_t p_len)
{
  uint16_t handshake_type, handshake_len;

  if (p_len < 4)
    return -1;

  handshake_type = ntohs(get_uint16(p));
  handshake_len = ntohs(get_uint16(p+2));

  if (handshake_len > CELL_PAYLOAD_SIZE - 4 || handshake_len > p_len - 4)
    return -1;
  if (handshake_type == ONION_HANDSHAKE_TYPE_FAST)
    return -1;

  create_cell_init(cell_out, CELL_CREATE2, handshake_type, handshake_len,
                   p+4);
  return 0;
}

/** Magic string which, in a CREATE or EXTEND cell, indicates that a seeming
 * TAP payload is really an ntor payload.  We'd do away with this if every
 * relay supported EXTEND2, but we want to be able to extend from A to B with
 * ntor even when A doesn't understand EXTEND2 and so can't generate a
 * CREATE2 cell.
 **/
#define NTOR_CREATE_MAGIC "ntorNTORntorNTOR"

/** Parse a CREATE, CREATE_FAST, or CREATE2 cell from <b>cell_in</b> into
 * <b>cell_out</b>. Return 0 on success, -1 on failure. (We reject some
 * syntactically valid CREATE2 cells that we can't generate or react to.) */
int
create_cell_parse(create_cell_t *cell_out, const cell_t *cell_in)
```

Bitte helft mir ;( 

Anhang:Anhang anzeigen src.zip


----------



## Joose (24. Okt 2014)

Das ist nicht der Sinn eines Forum: Einfach eine C/C++ Klasse posten (welche man selber nicht geschrieben hat) und meinen man versteht diese nicht (und das wo man selber weiß man kann C selber nicht so richtig).
Entweder wartest du bist dich in dem Jobsuche Thread zu deinem Projekt ein entsprechender Programmierer meldet, welcher dir hilft. Oder du lernst die Sprache und fragst dann bei einem konkreten Problem (wobei ich hier ein anderes Forum empfehlen würde, das sich vielleicht auf C/C++ spezialisiert hat)

Außerdem sollte man seinen Threadtitel so wählen, das man sich darunter vorstellen kann um was es in dem Thread geht!
Abgesehen von den unnötigen Satzzeichen.


----------

